# Tanzanian dealings...



## ellroy (Jun 6, 2007)

Couldn't resist posting my correspondance...........

Akongnwi Emma &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Can supply you with live scorpions specie for sale,

waiting to read from you.

my regards.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

What species do you have and what are your prices?

Thanks

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akongnwi Emma &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Hi sir,

I have all the specie and their prices depend on the species and the quantity demanded.

which species do you need and what quantity?

Thanks

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am looking for 7 x *Imanobs cammer* Juveniles or adults.

Please let me know if you can suppl with prices and shipping costs.

In the UK they would sell for around $30 each if that helps,

Thankyou,

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akongnwi Emma &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Hello,

l have your demand and will offer them at 25USD each including shipment.

waiting to read from you.

Regards

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That is excellent. Can you supply 50? How do you take payment?

Will you accept payment after delivery?

Thanks

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akongnwi Emma &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Hello,

l used to receive payment after delivery but presently l don't because many customers have dealt with me,but l will consider you for the fact that you pay atleast 1/4 of the money and the remaining 3/4 immediately upon delivery .payment is via moneygram.

Regards

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I do not usually sned ANY money in advance but I really want this species.

I would be prepared to send the money if you send a photo of the scorpions,

Thankyou

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akongnwi Emma &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Hello Sir,

l have attached three species.many more are still there.

Species 1 belongs to the family Bothriuridae

Species 2 to the family Buthidae and

Species 3 to the family Caraboctonidae,

Am l going to mix them or l should send a single species?see attached below,waiting to read from you.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

Thanks for the photos, do you have any of *Imanobs cam*mer? This is the main species I want to order. I may also be interested in some *Mymummais ababoon* and *Mypenisver ysmall *if you can get them although I believe they are very expensive so it will depend on the price. I am only willing to pay $60 each for these but would need to see photos before I send money,

Thanks

(check out the latin names X)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akongnwi Emma &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Hello Sir,

l am sorry l don't have species you just asked for .Do you need any other species apart from the three you mentioned ,please let me know.

waiting to read from you.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Do you still have the Imanobs cammer?

Thanks

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akongnwi Emma &lt;[email protected]&gt; wrote:

Dear sir,

Thanks for the mail.The Imanob cammer are still available.Send me your address and personal details so that I make some documents for shipment.Thanks

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I wish to purchase the 50 Imanobs cammer however I am worried about sending any money before I receive the order or at least a picture of the scorpions. If you do not have a picture of them could you at least send me a photo of you holding a piece of paper saying your name and 'Imanobs cammer' so that I know you are trustworthy.

When I receive this photo I will send you the full payment and my address details for delivery,

Thanks, I look forward to doing business with you

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello sir

I'm sorry I forgot to send you the picture.But I'm sorry for the poor nature of the picture.Waiting on you to commence business

(He/she attached random scorpion pic here)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thats all so far......could probably go on for ever but I'm getting bored of the joker!

Needless to say steer clear.....

Alan


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 6, 2007)

Hah... great. Moneygram payment, no photo, English not from UK or US, taking payment before delivery...

Smells like scam?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL I love the names


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't order from random people in far away countries.


----------



## Ian (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha, nice one Alan!!

You really cornered that one, just goes to show what rubbish they really talk. You've had Mypenisver ysmall in the past haven't you? Or, is that what you have at the present? =]


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 7, 2007)

XD that made my chuckle


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL :lol:


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 7, 2007)

Heh sell for $30 in the UK? :wink:


----------

